# Isopod Picture Thread



## pannaking22 (Dec 27, 2016)

While I admit I don't have any pictures of my isopods (yet), I figured this would be a good thread to start so people can share pictures and even their species lists. I at least have a list, so I'll share that.

_Trichorhina tomentosa
Trachelipus rathkii
Armadillidium vulgare
Oniscus asellus
Porcellio dilatatus
Porcellio scaber_
Mixed isopod container from various central Illinois locations. I have no idea what all is in there at this point lol.

Really hoping to expand my species list in 2017, so we'll see what happens!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Aquarimax (Dec 28, 2016)

Great idea @pannaking22 , Here are the species/morphs I currently keep:

Zebra Pillbugs-Armadillidium maculatum





Peach pillbugs Armadillidium nasatum 'peach'





Common pillbugs-Armadillidium vulgare 'high yellow' (in progress)





Oniscus asellus (skirted isopods)

Porcellio scaber (wild type)

Porcellio scaber 'Spanish Orange'





Porcellio scaber 'Dalmatian'





Porcellio scaber 'Calico'





Porcellio scaber 'Orange Dalmatian' (in progress)

Porcellio dilatatus-'Giant Canyon'





Powder Blues Porcellionides pruinosus





Cyclisticus convexus-teardrop pillbugs

Trichorhina tomentosa-micro white isopod





species unknown-Jungle micropods/Costa Rican purples

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ratmosphere (Dec 28, 2016)

Beautiful! What camera do you use?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aquarimax (Dec 28, 2016)

Ratmosphere said:


> Beautiful! What camera do you use?


Thanks! I think most of these were with a Canon Powershot...a few might have been with my IPad Pro with a clip-on macro lens. The shot of the high yellow A. vulgare was just with my iphone 4S, I think. I will readily admit that I had to take dozens of shots of each isopod species and then sift through them to find some halfway decent ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## All About Arthropods (Dec 28, 2016)

Awesome idea!
I currently keep:
_Armadillidium maculatum
Cylisticus convexus
Porcellio laevis_"White" and "Orange"
_Porcellionides pruinosus
Porcellio scaber
Porcellio spinicornis_ normal and "White"
_Trachelipus rathkii_ normal and "Orange"

Here are some pics!
Armadillidium maculatum


Cylisticus convexus



_Porcellio laevis_"White"


_Porcellio laevis"_Orange"


Porcellionides pruinosus


Porcellio scaber


_Porcellio spinicornis


Porcellio spinicornis_"White"


_Trachelipus rathkii


Trachelipus rathkii_"Orange"

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## blacksheep998 (Dec 29, 2016)

I love these threads. I've posted a lot of these pics before but some are new, here goes!

Porcellio scaber 'Orange'






Porcellio scaber 'Dalmatian'






Porcellio scaber 'Orange Dalmatian'






Porcellio scaber 'Mixed' - These are the leftovers from breeding the Orange Dalmatian strain, and produce offspring of all 4 color morphs: Wild gray, orange, dalmatian, and orange dalmatian.






Armadillidium maculatum






Armadillidium nasatum 'Peach'






Oniscus asellus






Philoscia muscorum






Trachelipus rathkii






That's all I've got currently but I'm always looking for more. Really hoping to pick up some of the new species making their way into the hobby now like Armadillidium spec. Montenegro, Porcellio ornatus 'High Yellow', and Porcellio expandus.

All About Insects, those white P. spinicornis are awesome! I don't think I've ever seen them before. Did you find them yourself?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## All About Arthropods (Dec 30, 2016)

Very nice isopods @blacksheep998! I particularly love the P.moscorum, P.scaber"Mixed", and O.asellus. Thanks!  Yes, I collected about four "White" individuals along with the other 75 or so normal ones I managed to find. I'm currently trying to isolate the trait, but things aren't really going smoothly.


----------



## blacksheep998 (Dec 30, 2016)

Yes, it can be tricky isolating a color morph in isopods because the females can store sperm for months. I had the same problem with my orange dalmatians because some of them had already mated before I managed to separate them from their siblings and they kept throwing other colors.

And the Philoscia muscorum are my new project. I found a yellow one while gardening this summer, and collected it along with a couple others. Everything was going well for a few months then all the adults abruptly died off. It was the weirdest thing. I still don't think anything in the container changed, but in less than 2 weeks I went from ~12 adults to 2, and the last 2 died as well a couple weeks after that.

But whatever it was, it didn't seem to affect the babies, and a few of them appear to be displaying the same yellow color I was going for so I'm counting it as a win so far. Lol


----------



## pannaking22 (Dec 31, 2016)

Your _P. scaber_ mixed is awesome @blacksheep998! I'd love to have an enclosure like that some day.


----------



## Hisserdude (Dec 31, 2016)

blacksheep998 said:


> Really hoping to pick up some of the new species making their way into the hobby now like Armadillidium spec. Montenegro, Porcellio ornatus 'High Yellow', and Porcellio expandus.


Roachcrossing is now selling the _Armadillidium_ sp "Montenegro", 12 mixed for $80, a bit pricey, but he is the only US vendor selling them, plus they aren't all that fast growing or prolific.


----------



## All About Arthropods (Dec 31, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> Roachcrossing is now selling the _Armadillidium_ sp "Montenegro", 12 mixed for $80, a bit pricey, but he is the only US vendor selling them, plus they aren't all that fast growing or prolific.


Charles Schurman also sells them(through Facebook and his site tundraexotics.com), but for slightly more, $75 for 10+.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Jan 1, 2017)

All About Insects said:


> Charles Schurman also sells them(through Facebook and his site tundraexotics.com), but for slightly more, $75 for 10+.


Very cool, didn't know there was another US vendor selling them! Thanks for the info!


----------



## All About Arthropods (Jan 1, 2017)

Hisserdude said:


> Very cool, didn't know there was another US vendor selling them! Thanks for the info!


Yea, definitely seems like these guys are getting spread around rather fastly! No problem. 
Happy new year man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Jan 1, 2017)

All About Insects said:


> Yea, definitely seems like these guys are getting spread around rather fastly! No problem.
> Happy new year man!


Yeah, really hope I'll have the opportunity to obtain some next year! 
Happy new year to you too!


----------



## Hisserdude (Jan 2, 2017)

Cylisticus convexus:
Normal and "Pied" individuals, (sadly the Pieds all died out)


















Oniscus asellus:
Normal morph












Oniscus asellus:
"Orange-ish" color morph


















Oniscus asellus:
Dalmatian/Speckled color morph






























Offspring from the above individuals












Porcellio dilatatus:


















Porcellio scaber:
Normal


















Porcellio scaber:
Orange color morph












Porcellionides pruinosus:
























Trachelipus rathkii:
Orange color morph

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hisserdude (Jan 2, 2017)

Armadillidium vulgare:
Intense yellow individual from a culture I had years ago that died out. 






Individuals from my current colony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## All About Arthropods (Jan 2, 2017)

Awesome isopods Hisserdude! Those pied C.convexus and the yellow A.vulgare were amazing, very unfortunate that they died. I really have to get some P.dilatatus one day, are yours breeding well for you?


----------



## Hisserdude (Jan 2, 2017)

All About Insects said:


> Awesome isopods Hisserdude! Those pied C.convexus and the yellow A.vulgare were amazing, very unfortunate that they died. I really have to get some P.dilatatus one day, are yours breeding well for you?


Thanks!  Yeah it's quite a shame, especially the Pied C.convexus, shouldn't have let their enclosure dry up. 
Yeah, the P.dilatatus are doing pretty well, I'm seeing lots of young in the enclosure now, pretty soon they'll need to be housed in a bigger container!


----------



## Aquarimax (Jan 3, 2017)

Beautiful isopods! I particularly like the Orange and Dalmatian Oniscus asellus...stunning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Jan 3, 2017)

Aquarimax said:


> Beautiful isopods! I particularly like the Orange and Dalmatian Oniscus asellus...stunning!


Thanks!  Yeah, the Dalmatian O.asellus are my favorite, they have been breeding true as well, which is always nice! The Orange-ish ones aren't as bright colored as I would like though, and so far their offspring have been rather normal looking.


----------



## SlugPod (Jan 4, 2017)

Ahh such pretty isopods!

I just got a few powder blue isopods and another species I'm not 100% sure what they are. I think there might be another species as well since it looks a bit different from the others.
I don't have pictures yet but I might try to get some in a moment and add them if I do!

I'm hoping to get more species this year, hopefully soon.
I just love isopods, so cute.

Edit: I got some pictures of the ones I'm not 100% sure what they are. I think they're Armadillidium vulgare but like I mentioned I'm not sure.


----------



## Esherman81 (Jan 4, 2017)

Wow you have a collection ..can't mine too breed ..


----------



## Jacob Ma (Jan 4, 2017)

SlugPod said:


> I got some pictures of the ones I'm not 100% sure what they are. I think they're Armadillidium vulgare but like I mentioned I'm not sure.


Those appear to be all _A. vulgare_ variants. Did you purchase all of your species, or did you find them running around?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Jan 4, 2017)

Esherman81 said:


> Wow you have a collection ..can't mine too breed ..


Dead hardwood leaves are the key to getting isopods to breed, if you don't have any in their enclosure, I recommend getting some asap!


----------



## Esherman81 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hisserdude said:


> Dead hardwood leaves are the key to getting isopods to breed, if you don't have any in their enclosure, I recommend getting some asap!


had a few but yeah will order some .


----------



## SlugPod (Jan 4, 2017)

Jacob Ma said:


> Those appear to be all _A. vulgare_ variants. Did you purchase all of your species, or did you find them running around?


I found them outside in my yard. Under some landscape timber. 
I live in South Florida.


----------



## Bunyan van Astenalternate (Jan 24, 2017)

I have a question, because i'm only now getting into the keeping of invertabretes, would it be a good idea to put pillbug in with them? Not as food, but cleaning crew. I'll only use them as food for woodlice spiders when my dubia nymphs are scarce. Any other advice is also welcome!


----------



## SlugPod (Jan 24, 2017)

Bunyan van Astenalternate said:


> I have a question, because i'm only now getting into the keeping of invertabretes, would it be a good idea to put pillbug in with them? Not as food, but cleaning crew. I'll only use them as food for woodlice spiders when my dubia nymphs are scarce. Any other advice is also welcome!


Would it be a good idea to put pillbugs in with what? 
You just said in with "them" so I'm not sure what "them" is. 
Can you specify what "them" is please?


----------



## Bunyan van Asten (Jan 24, 2017)

SlugPod said:


> Would it be a good idea to put pillbugs in with what?
> You just said in with "them" so I'm not sure what "them" is.
> Can you specify what "them" is please?


Oh yeah, sorry i was in class and didn't have much time, with "them" i just mean any other insects and spiders.


----------



## Jacob Ma (Jan 24, 2017)

That would be fine, as long as your insect/spider is large enough to not stress over several pillbugs scurrying around. If not supplied with enough dead matter, the pillbugs may try no nibble on a molting invert instead which is very dangerous for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Jan 24, 2017)

Jacob Ma said:


> enough to _snot_ stress


----------



## Jacob Ma (Jan 24, 2017)

o h


----------



## Bunyan van Asten (Jan 25, 2017)

Jacob Ma said:


> That would be fine, as long as your insect/spider is large enough to not stress over several pillbugs scurrying around. If not supplied with enough dead matter, the pillbugs may try no nibble on a molting invert instead which is very dangerous for it.


Okay, thanks for the info!


----------



## Hisserdude (Mar 24, 2017)

Porcellio silvestrii:































Oniscus asellus "Mardi Gras Dalmatian" (Yes that's what I'm officially calling them):

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Apr 28, 2017)

Armadillidium maculatum "Dalmatian":






























Porcellio ornatus "South":

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marika (Jun 1, 2017)

I don't have any better pics atm, but could someone ID these isopods?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Jun 1, 2017)

That's an odd one, Marika. Neat looking species though!


----------



## Hisserdude (Jun 1, 2017)

Marika said:


> I don't have any better pics atm, but could someone ID these isopods?


Some species of _Porcellionides_, I'm not sure there's a way to ID them to species without genital dissection or something similar.


----------



## Marika (Jun 2, 2017)

Hisserdude said:


> Some species of _Porcellionides_, I'm not sure there's a way to ID them to species without genital dissection or something similar.


Ok, thanks, that's what I thought they might be. They were supposed to be _Porcellio haasi_


----------



## Hisserdude (Jun 2, 2017)

Marika said:


> Ok, thanks, that's what I thought they might be. They were supposed to be _Porcellio haasi_


Yeah, there is quite a bit of misidentification going on with some sellers, and they are selling really common species off as the rarer Spanish species.  One reputable seller was selling _Oniscus asellus_ as _P.haasi _dark. Now I can definitely see the similarities between the two, but a knowledgeable person can definitely tell them apart, and the guy was selling them for crazy expensive prices too. 

Sorry you got ripped off, can't believe the vendor was selling these as _P.haasi_, how could you even confuse the two?


----------



## Marika (Jun 3, 2017)

Hisserdude said:


> Yeah, there is quite a bit of misidentification going on with some sellers, and they are selling really common species off as the rarer Spanish species.  One reputable seller was selling _Oniscus asellus_ as _P.haasi _dark. Now I can definitely see the similarities between the two, but a knowledgeable person can definitely tell them apart, and the guy was selling them for crazy expensive prices too.
> 
> Sorry you got ripped off, can't believe the vendor was selling these as _P.haasi_, how could you even confuse the two?


I noticed that he's also had _Porcellionides pruinosus_ in stock, so maybe it was an honest mistake. There was also another mix up with my order, some of the millipedes I ordered were missing. The vendor was sure he had packed and sent them, but there was one tub that only had substrate in it. He did trust me though and I got a refund. I didn't mention the isopods because I didn't have good photos of them at that time. It's still a nice species even though it's not what I ordered (and I paid too much).


----------



## Hisserdude (Jul 11, 2017)

Armadillidium maculatum "Dalmatian":
























Porcellio ornatus "South":

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stugy (Jul 11, 2017)

Nice! For some reason my A.maculatum hadn't even begun reproducing yet and I got them in March from Kyle K.


----------



## Hisserdude (Nov 7, 2017)

_Porcellio bolivari_: 





































These have been my dream isopod species forever, I'm so happy to finally have some!  Let's hope they'll breed for me!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## PidderPeets (Nov 7, 2017)

Hisserdude said:


> _Porcellio bolivari_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god, did you get those??? They're beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Nov 7, 2017)

PidderPeets said:


> Oh my god, did you get those??? They're beautiful!


Yup, got 6 of them in a trade!  REALLY hope they'll breed for me, they are a very tricky species...


----------



## PidderPeets (Nov 7, 2017)

Hisserdude said:


> Yup, got 6 of them in a trade!  REALLY hope they'll breed for me, they are a very tricky species...


Awesome! Good luck with them. I too hope they'll breed for you (and that one day you'll have so many that you'll have to sell off the surplus) 

I really need to try and get a breeding culture of the calico Porcellio scaber that live by my work. There's one lamp post that they swarm on and it's like 95% calicos. I know they aren't anything super special, but they're certainly pretty. Lol


----------



## Hisserdude (Nov 7, 2017)

PidderPeets said:


> Awesome! Good luck with them. I too hope they'll breed for you (and that one day you'll have so many that you'll have to sell off the surplus)
> 
> I really need to try and get a breeding culture of the calico Porcellio scaber that live by my work. There's one lamp post that they swarm on and it's like 95% calicos. I know they aren't anything super special, but they're certainly pretty. Lol


Haha thanks, me too!  Luckily there are more and more US keepers breeding this species, so HOPEFULLY they'll become more common here. 

It's certainly worth trying IMO, I find it very fun starting cultures of even most backyard species!


----------

